# Dot TK question



## Ikke_Tom (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

Ive recently got a domainname trough dot.tk and now the icon infront of the webadress has changed to the dot.tk sign. I had this inserterd

<LINK REL="shortcut icon" HREF="images/owly.ico">

But whatever i do it wont go back to the icon i chose. Ive looked trough some other .tk sites but they all do seem to have theyr own icon. Im very new at this so any help is much appreciated. I looked everywhere on the dot.tk website for an email adress to customer support, but there doesnt seem to be any, just a FAQ with 25 questions which is useless

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you look at other sites' code to see how they set up their favicon?


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Have you tried clearing your history/cache, etc even restarting your computer and looking at the site?

The first thing I'd try is a refresh without using the cache which is Ctrl+F5


----------



## Ikke_Tom (Jan 6, 2010)

ahmorrow said:


> Have you tried clearing your history/cache, etc even restarting your computer and looking at the site?
> 
> The first thing I'd try is a refresh without using the cache which is Ctrl+F5


Tried all that, pulled my entire script off, and put it back up again, but it doesnt work.

And no i dont know how other site's code looks like, sorry


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

<link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="CHANGEME">


----------



## Ikke_Tom (Jan 6, 2010)

Slapshot said:


> <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="CHANGEME">


Nope, doesnt work either. (and yes i changed the "x-icon" to the right name)


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

No, you're suppose to change CHANGEME to the right name. Leave x-icon


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, I remembered something. .tk domains put your site in an iframe so it's possible that only the dot.tk's favicon can appear. Not to sure though.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Did you include href="http://www.blahblahblah.tk/images/owly.ico" you kind of need the the http thing as well.


----------



## Ikke_Tom (Jan 6, 2010)

ahmorrow said:


> Did you include href="http://www.blahblahblah.tk/images/owly.ico" you kind of need the the http thing as well.


Im using a webserv from school, have the stuff (images, scripts) in a network drive, so basically i dont need that (right?). I do have the full adress of the network drive inserted. To bad my teacher's a moron, why hes teaching it i dunno, but he doesnt understand more of it then me

Oh and slapshot, sorry, didnt work either. Sure hope that isnt true (maybe its just for paying users:sigh

If dot.tk only had Email Customer support...


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

In that case, instead of http:// use file://f:/folder/folder/file.jpg

Of course you'll need to change the f: to the drive letter and correct the path and filename/extension, but it should work.


----------



## Ikke_Tom (Jan 6, 2010)

ahmorrow said:


> In that case, instead of http:// use file://f:/folder/folder/file.jpg
> 
> Of course you'll need to change the f: to the drive letter and correct the path and filename/extension, but it should work.


Nope, added the complete path (just copied it) and that still doesnt work


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You need to break out of the frames before your own favicon will appear.



Anigav said:


> I put
> 
> <script type="text/JavaScript">
> <!--
> ...


----------



## Ikke_Tom (Jan 6, 2010)

dm01 said:


> You need to break out of the frames before your own favicon will appear.


Thanks, that did something. Apparently when i now enter my .tk adress it automatically redirects you to the original site...which does have the favicon. Totally fine by me

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

